# nec requirments on garage door opener



## vinny515 (Apr 3, 2013)

does the 2011 require gfci protection for thr recptacle powering a garage door opener?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes.


> *210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel.* Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (C). The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
> 
> Informational Note: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.
> 
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

vinny515 said:


> does the 2011 require gfci protection for thr recptacle powering a garage door opener?


Edit,yes you do need the GFCI....

Welcome to ET..:thumbsup:


210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (C). The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
Informational Note:  See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.
(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(A)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
(1) 
Bathrooms
(2) 
Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yes.




Whoops you're right Pete , that's what I get for reading it to fast..:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

And the GFCI receptacle can't be in the ceiling. It must be readily accessible.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> And the GFCI receptacle can't be in the ceiling. It must be readily accessible.


?????


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ?????



210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (C). The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.

I'd draw you a picture but you'd probably steal it.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

We install a 20 amp rated faceless at switch height to protect the door opener receptacle.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

FWIW,

Ohio made an ammendment to the GDO receptacle through the Residential Code of Ohio.

It dismisses the need for GFCI protection as long as a single receptacle is installed in the ceiling for the GDO.

Pete


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> FWIW,
> 
> Ohio made an ammendment to the GDO receptacle through the Residential Code of Ohio.
> 
> ...


NEC wouldn't even think about something like that. Makes to much sense.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> NEC wouldn't even think about something like that. Makes to much sense.


Only after one of those pencil necks sitting on a CMP has to get his fat ass on a ladder will they even think about using any common sense.. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> We install a 20 amp rated faceless at switch height to protect the door opener receptacle.


Why not just install a receptacle? :confused1:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> FWIW,
> 
> Ohio made an ammendment to the GDO receptacle through the Residential Code of Ohio.
> 
> ...


I've been in more than a few houses where the garage door receptacle can be reached while standing on the floor. I've also been in more than a few houses where a single receptacle was installed in lieu of a GFCI and I unplugged whatever was plugged in so I could use the receptacle.

The intent is life safety and a single receptacle defeats the whole intent.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I've been in more than a few houses where the garage door receptacle can be reached while standing on the floor. I've also been in more than a few houses where a single receptacle was installed in lieu of a GFCI and I unplugged whatever was plugged in so I could use the receptacle.
> 
> The intent is life safety and a single receptacle defeats the whole intent.


It gets better....

Ohio has also given an exemption for GFCI protection in residential applications for permanently installed fire or burglar system receptacles in unfinished basements and Ohio is allowing a single receptacle for a sump pump in an unfinished basement if a GFCI protected receptacle is installed within 6 feet of the sump pump location.

The OHBA (Ohio Home Builders Association) lobbied for these changes claiming rampant nuisance tripping and that there would be no detriment to safety, as I understand it.

Pete


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> It gets better....
> 
> Ohio has also given an exemption for GFCI protection in residential applications for permanently installed fire or burglar system receptacles in unfinished basements and Ohio is allowing a single receptacle for a sump pump in an unfinished basement if a GFCI protected receptacle is installed within 6 feet of the sump pump location.
> 
> ...


Pete, where could I read or get a copy of Ohio's exemptions? Thanks


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> Pete, where could I read or get a copy of Ohio's exemptions? Thanks


Go to the Ohio Board of Building Standards website... and after navigating that mess for a while you can find an online version of the Residential Code of Ohio. See chapter 34.

Pete


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Go to the Ohio Board of Building Standards website... and after navigating that mess for a while you can find an online version of the Residential Code of Ohio. See chapter 34.
> 
> Pete


Thanks


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

backstay said:


> 210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (C). The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
> 
> I'd draw you a picture but you'd probably steal it.


I agree with you but define readily accessible


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> It gets better....
> 
> Ohio has also given an exemption for GFCI protection in residential applications for permanently installed fire or burglar system receptacles in unfinished basements and Ohio is allowing a single receptacle for a sump pump in an unfinished basement if a GFCI protected receptacle is installed within 6 feet of the sump pump location.
> 
> ...


Rampant nuisance tripping caused by poor wiring practices,so the best way to fix that is get rid of these pesky GFCI Rules......:laughing:


----------



## Sonny1027 (Mar 20, 2009)

drspec said:


> I agree with you but define readily accessible


According to NFPA 70®, National Electrical Code® (NEC®), the term “readily accessible” means that a person can quickly reach a piece of electrical equipment with ease, without having to remove impediments, and without the use of tools or ladders. The term is used in requirements for electrical equipment such as disconnecting means, overcurrent devices, ground-fault circuit interrupters, and similar items where quick operation is necessary for personal or property safety.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

drspec said:


> I agree with you but define readily accessible


Article 100.....

Accessible, Readily (Readily Accessible). Capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable ladders, and so forth.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They could also have made it a requirement to have a T/L receptacle without GFI protection.. but that would of been too easy.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> They could also have made it a requirement to have a T/L receptacle without GFI protection.. but that would of been too easy.. :no:


You see a lot of GDOs with twist locks?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> They could also have made it a requirement to have a T/L receptacle without GFI protection.. but that would of been too easy.. :no:


:laughing: that would be a nightmare. Put the gfi in and move on. No big deal.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

door opener manufacturer should make them for hardwiring. there would be no need for gfci and idiot proof for those who like to plug anything on door opener receptacle


----------



## 0x00011110 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's my understanding that anything that uses a motor (refrigerator, sump pump, garage door opener, etc ...) over time can have the varnish on the motor windings deteriorate and lose just enough return amperage that will result in a gfci tripping. 
How annoyed would any of you be to pull into your driveway and hit your garage remote just to have the gfci trip, resulting in you now having to climb a ladder to reset the bugger?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

0x00011110 said:


> It's my understanding that anything that uses a motor (refrigerator, sump pump, garage door opener, etc ...) over time can have the varnish on the motor windings deteriorate and lose just enough return amperage that will result in a gfci tripping.
> How annoyed would any of you be to pull into your driveway and hit your garage remote just to have the gfci trip, resulting in you now having to climb a ladder to reset the bugger?


I can still remember as a kid *being* the automatic garage door opener... 

Pete


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You see a lot of GDOs with twist locks?


NO.. I don't.. that means my idea is way ahead of the times.. :whistling2::laughing:

Cut the cord.. install T/L receptacle and cord cap.. done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

0x00011110 said:


> It's my understanding that anything that uses a motor (refrigerator, sump pump, garage door opener, etc ...) over time can have the varnish on the motor windings deteriorate and lose just enough return amperage that will result in a gfci tripping.
> How annoyed would any of you be to pull into your driveway and hit your garage remote just to have the gfci trip, resulting in you now having to climb a ladder to reset the bugger?



OMG! We must GFCI all those billions of motors installed in commercial, industrial and agricultural settings NOW of millions of Americans will die tomorrow!


----------



## 0x00011110 (Oct 10, 2013)

480sparky said:


> OMG! We must GFCI all those billions of motors installed in commercial, industrial and agricultural settings NOW of millions of Americans will die tomorrow!


The examples I listed are things you don't want gfci installed on, for obvious reasons. Where do you get that I want gfci on any of what you mentioned?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

0x00011110 said:


> Where do you get that I want gfci on any of what you mentioned?


You are new here.. Ken likes the drama associated with his posts.. :laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Ohio is allowing a single receptacle for a sump pump in an unfinished basement if a GFCI protected receptacle is installed within 6 feet of the sump pump location.


Personally that works for me.

Basement flooding issue already at home, high water table. Lifted an in the ground pool liner, while pool full. Pumps run every 3-5 minutes for days on end sometimes.

Reg. single recpt no GFCI. Not dealing with 8th basement flooding because a button pops. Thousands down the tube because of an $8 device.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

B4T said:


> You are new here.. Ken likes the drama associated with his posts.. :laughing:


personally I don't think he is the only one here who likes drama from what I've read already on this site :no:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

For piss sake -- your required to install a GFCI in the garage anyway ,just go from that to the door opener outlet in the ceiling.

In the 2014 you will be required to install one receptacle for EACH car space in a garage. I also believe they will be required to on a circuit that feeds no other outlets outside of the garage.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> In the 2014 you will be required to install one receptacle for EACH car space in a garage. I also believe they will be required to on a circuit that feeds no other outlets outside of the garage.


2 wall recept for for 2 cars. 2 sep boxes or a quad?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> 2 wall recept for for 2 cars. 2 sep boxes or a quad?


From what the IAEI magazine stated it will be required to have one receptacle located in the actual space the vehicle will occupy. 
2 car garage = 2 separate outlets 1 in each "bay"

The reasoning is 2,3,4 and larger garages are being split into garage and workshop spaces. They want to eliminate the use of extension cords


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> I can still remember as a kid *being* the automatic garage door opener...
> 
> Pete


And the TV remote!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> From what the IAEI magazine stated it will be required to have one receptacle located in the actual space the vehicle will occupy.
> 2 car garage = 2 separate outlets 1 in each "bay"
> 
> The reasoning is 2,3,4 and larger garages are being split into garage and workshop spaces. They want to eliminate the use of extension cords


It won't be long until they implement the 6' rule in garages with both AFCI and GFCI protection


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> It won't be long until they implement the 6' rule in garages with both AFCI and GFCI protection


You see alot where folks close off that garage door and turn the footage into living space.

Gotta keep up with the Jone's?:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> You see alot where folks close off that garage door and turn the footage into living space.
> 
> Gotta keep up with the Jone's?:whistling2:


Very common out here, only true car enthusiast keep garages for cars.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Very common out here, only true car enthusiast keep garages for cars.


I agree....most garages I see have everything but cars in them..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a power strip and a cord reels plugged into my opener outlet. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have a power strip and a cord reels plugged into my opener outlet. :laughing:


If B4T had his way you would have had to install a twist lock plug on that power strip.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> If B4T had his way you would have had to install a twist lock plug on that power strip.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> They could also have made it a requirement to have a T/L receptacle without GFI protection.. but that would of been too easy.. :no:





B4T said:


>


Was I lying?:laughing:


It is funny that your solution to a non-existent problem is to put a twist lock in that makes life harder for the homeowner and makes a code violation for cutting GDO power cords.

Just install an accessible GFCI and move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd just help myself to the IT guys stock of rack power bars with TL cord caps :laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Article 100.....
> 
> Accessible, Readily (Readily Accessible). Capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or *remove obstacles* or to resort to portable ladders, and so forth.



By that definition, you couldn't install the GFI anywhere in the garage. The best place to put it is really in the ceiling facing down. That, at least, would make it more difficult to bury with chit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> By that definition, you couldn't install the GFI anywhere in the garage. The best place to put it is really in the ceiling facing down. That, at least, would make it more difficult to bury with chit.


It's accessible when it's inspected. After that, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I know, that's one of my favorite sayings too. But let's be honest here...the readily accessible rule is a joke. If a GFI trips, it isn't an emergency, it just needs to be reset.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm the type of cheap guy that will load the whole garage and outside receptacles off the panel GFCI in the basement.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I know, that's one of my favorite sayings too. But let's be honest here...the readily accessible rule is a joke. If a GFI trips, it isn't an emergency, it just needs to be reset.


I believe the substantiation for the requirement of readily accessible was to allow monthly testing... Could be wrong but that comes to mind for some reason.

Pete


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> I believe the substantiation for the requirement of readily accessible was to allow monthly testing... Could be wrong but that comes to mind for some reason.
> 
> Pete


And we know all homeowners do that :lol:


----------

